# new puppy, just noticed only has 3 pads on her back paw



## twhuk1978 (Oct 17, 2012)

All other paws look normal but one of the back ones she only has 3 pads. Is this something I should worry about?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you mean only 3 toes?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Can we have a picture? not sure what you mean?


----------



## twhuk1978 (Oct 17, 2012)

rona said:


> Do you mean only 3 toes?


Yes. When you look at the bottom of her feet she has the middle big pad then 4 pads with a claw an the, toes I suppose. On one she only has 3 smaller pads and claws


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sometimes paw pads can be fused, and a slightly different shape, which makes them look a little odd.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

twhuk1978 said:


> Yes. When you look at the bottom of her feet she has the middle big pad then 4 pads with a claw an the, toes I suppose. On one she only has 3 smaller pads and claws


Has she a toe there at all?

If she was born like that then it shouldn't cause much trouble.

I did know a dog who had one amputated and it was forever getting twigs etc. stuck in the gap!!

You aren't planning on breeding are you?

Have you told the breeder?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

twhuk1978 said:


> Yes. When you look at the bottom of her feet she has the middle big pad then 4 pads with a claw an the, toes I suppose. On one she only has 3 smaller pads and claws


Not something Ive heard of before although I have heard of humans cats and dogs with extra toes and fingers in the case of humans, so I would assume that it is some kind of genetic thing. As long a it doesnt affect her running or walking and she walks normally I shouldnt imagine it will cause any problems, just mention it to the vet and perhaps ask him to watch her walk about to make sure when she next goes.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Had the breeder not noticed? It should be worth mentioning it to them.


----------



## twhuk1978 (Oct 17, 2012)

It doesn't look like a fused pad, I think she was just born like that. She seems to be running and walking fine. There isn't a stump or anything there.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

A fused pad is something a pup would be born with, it's simply a mild deformity, that is probably never noticed by anyone except the owner. 

One of my Labrador bitches has bolo spots, white marks under her paws, if I didn't know they were there, nobody else would know about them


----------



## twhuk1978 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for your help everyone. I'm in paranoid new parent mode I guess , dispute having springers already


----------



## twhuk1978 (Oct 17, 2012)

Got to the bottom of it. Checked with the broader who checked with his vet. Turns out on the first checkup the toe was dead due to circulation so it was removed.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

twhuk1978 said:


> Got to the bottom of it. Checked with the broader who checked with his vet. Turns out on the first checkup the toe was dead due to circulation so it was removed.


and he never thought to mention it to you, very strange.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

twhuk1978 said:


> Got to the bottom of it. Checked with the broader who checked with his vet. Turns out on the first checkup the toe was dead due to circulation so it was removed.


Glad you found out what it was, wouldnt have hurt to mention it though so you wouldnt be worried.


----------

